# Nimi 2-7



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I started the day with intentions of catching some perch at East Reservoir and that didn't work out today. I met Dustinlancy and his buddy Brandon out there and although we caught some, the size wasn't there... hopefully after i left they got some good ones, i headed down to Nimi in hopes of some gill or crappie action.
C1 was packed with fishermen today so i headed to the S end of the lake to some areas that ive done well in the softwater season at.
Once again i found the dink perch village... they are everywhere! After about 20 more holes drilled i finally got a few crappie in 14 fow on a stump i found last Spring. But the dink perch just wouldn't go away... and they were about the only thing making the springbobber twitch.
After a while i got some weight on the end of the line(had me thinking Wally) but it turned out to be this dude....








A quick but fun fight... i don't like the taste of cats any way ive ever cooked them, so back in he went.
So the next time i get some weight on the line im thinking cat since i just caught one... but i see the gold flash through the hole and its no doubt a Walleye! I got instant buck fever... threw my Schooley down and started hand lining it... i played it as good as i could, after about 20 secs his head was starting to come up through the hole, then it went broad side and i saw i was dealing with at least a 6-8 lber... this dosen't end well... my jig pops out and i went elbow deep to try and get a hand on it, but it was gone and i felt damn near sick The hook straightened out on me, and this is all i have to show you of my near catch. As the old saying goes, that's why they call it fishing and not catching. And of course, the only time i hook or catch eyes at Nimi is when im not trying for them.








But when your day ends with a sunset like this, that sick feeling of losing a good fish goes away pretty quick.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice sunset. C-1 probably won't be quite so packed today.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Great story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Great story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice to hear about the Walleye, those little jigs can be trouble at times, soft hooks.Sorry to hear about your loss! I try to use a jig with a premium hook , If you can find them.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Good to see you out on east Saturday! The perch just weren't cooperating that day. We managed to bring home six and I also landed a nice channel cat. 

That's too bad about that eye tho! Especially since you weren't even fishing for them. That's how it usually happens tho, when you least expect it. Here are a few pics from Saturday.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> C1 was packed with fishermen today


Tell me about it! I tried to pull into the parking lot to see how the catch was going and the road was lined with cars and they were parked in the bathroom area too. 

Seems a lot of people losing nice fish at the hole. Do you have a ice gaff? They are pretty easy to make.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> Tell me about it! I tried to pull into the parking lot to see how the catch was going and the road was lined with cars and they were parked in the bathroom area too.
> 
> Seems a lot of people losing nice fish at the hole. Do you have a ice gaff? They are pretty easy to make.


I think I'll be making one! That was the 1st walleye I've hooked through the ice and I was all ready to get my hands bloody to land it... So close.
The walleye I have caught in softwater there were all over 22" and up to 26 1/2" except for one that was just 12 inch. The one I lost Saturday would have been the biggest... From belly to dorsal it was as wide as my 7" hole. I couldn't give you an accurate length but one fat fish.
I'll have to get after them with you Mike... Been a while! Good fishin to you.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have to post a pic of the one I made many years ago. Just a dowel rod and sharpened hook screw.

I would love to get out and catch some fish. Seems like we are always crossing paths on lakes but didn't know it till checking on OGF the next Monday. Go figure.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Nice fight though Dano! I tried for one on Sunday for a little with no luck. Tell the Munchkin I said Happy Bday tomorrow.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

RJohnson442 said:


> Nice fight though Dano! I tried for one on Sunday for a little with no luck. Tell the Munchkin I said Happy Bday tomorrow.


Will do! Thanks he says
Keep at them... I guess they'll find you if you don't find them at some point... Just get it through the hole ha ha.


----------

